# Lekarze > Forum dietetyczne >  dietetyk szczecin opinie

## Sylwia_

Szukam dobrego dietetyka w Szczecinie. Czy ktoś zna, godnego polecenia, a co najważniejsze żeby nie był zbyt drogi  :Wink: 
Czekam na propozycje i opinie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Fachowa opieka, indywidualne podeście do pacjenta i świetne wyniki w krótkim czasie Polecam

----------


## ola888

nie wiem czy w samym szczecinie jest ktos dobry - sama jeżdżę do Stargardu. Koleżanka poleciła mi tam Panią Malugę - super specjalistka w swojej dziedzinie! Potrafi zmotywować i solidnie pomóc.

----------


## JustynaKolska

> nie wiem czy w samym szczecinie jest ktos dobry - sama jeżdżę do Stargardu. Koleżanka poleciła mi tam Panią Malugę - super specjalistka w swojej dziedzinie! Potrafi zmotywować i solidnie pomóc.


Całkowicie się z Tobą zgadzam! Pani Małgosia to doskonały specjalista, dzięki niej po kilku miesiącach walki z nadwagą udało mi się zrzucić 8 kg. Polecam ją każdemu!

----------


## mamutka

Pani Małgorzata z Medvital - ja też polecam! Przytyło mi się podczas przyjmowania leków i sama nie mogłam sobie z tym nadmiarem poradzić... trafiłam do niej totalnie podłamana tym jak wyglądam, ale powoli wszystko zaczęło się normować. Zaczęla od wyników badań, potem dopasowanie diety zmiana nawyków żywieniowych - wszystko razem zaowocowało - 12 kg  :Smile:

----------


## lila33s

w medvital też cenowo jest ok - pierwsza wizyta kosztuje 70 zł, kolejne 50, wiec to polowa cen szczecińskich...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeżeli chodzi o katering dietetyczny to mi najbardziej odpowiada z dietboxa.  Ta firma ma bardzo różnorodną ofertę od standardowych posiłków po diety bez laktozy i glutenu.

----------


## marysiu

Zamiast boxów lepiej poszukać dobrych przepisów w internecie  :Smile:

----------

